# my new homepage name



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Homepage - new name for it


As my homepage was already existing for a little while it was time to rebuilt it. I did not like the design any more, a separation between the German one and the English sites was not possible and single sites should be reworked or completed. I liked the name „LP400S.oyla21.de“ (at least, the Lamborghini Countach is my dreamcar), but the addition „oyla21“ worried me and i wanted to have my own „.de“-Domain. And my e-mail-adress „LP400S(at)web.de“ was sorted sometimes as spam. At first I thought of an easy-to-recall name... mmh... well... which one should it be? Questions arose such as: What are you building at the moment? Which project will come in future? Well, mostly the answer was / is : Le Mans 1970, what else? Look there it is. My collection is mostly Le Mans 1970, what else? So the new name was found for the rebuilt homepage: 










Now it went on, how should the homepage look alike and be based on? I decided to have an objective design where the focus is directed on the content and pictures. One more time in choosing colors my daugther was my advisor, who else ;-) Now i had to find out which program to use building the homepage. With my first supplier producing a homepage was rather easy, simply choosing a layout and inserting the text and the pictures belonging to it into an array, making a little navigation bar and now the homepage was ready to use. In search of a program with the possibility to realize my ideas I found something on the internet. I also informed me in some forums. The first program I tried out was easy to use by drag and drop and its first previews looked quite well BUT the hole data was in Java and not in HTML. But I wanted the basic to be in HTML, so that every browser could read it. So I had to look for another program. An important point for it was: German-speaking Freeware and of course data in HTML. And I found one. So I tried it from beginnig once more and a slot colleague (E36) offered me his help and said: „Homepages are completely written in the Windows Editor in HTML.““WHAT?! Writing HTML on my own?“ We sent some e-mails and met to discuss the layout. Being hardly at home, Dani began with my homepage and shortly after I got the first suggestions. But what I should write... he has moved everything perfectly, simply fantastically!! Again the Internet pipelines glowed and the last arrangements were concerned. A few days later he was with me and brought the finished layout. Well if you are able to do that then it is quite easy for you. I got a quick introduction in HTML and now I had only to use my new knowledge and the result you can see here.


Le mans 1970, what else? 

Regards Rainer


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Welcome aboard...*

And what a nice set up you have there...
Guys..
You have to go look at what Rainer has...
Thanks for sharing..
Scott


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Very Nice*

Great track, nice site and I love the decal work on the cars. 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

thank you guys.

a guestbook will come in a few days ...... 

and some new car too, in this time a Spyker (Proto Slot kits) is done and the ferrari#10 is nearly finished ....

Regards Rainer


----------

